# EMERGENCY: Tortoise has dark line on shell



## Mojaverocco (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok so i got home today after having my tortoise inside all day (because i had to go somewere, he is usually outside all day and he has a dark line on his shell which feels wet. He is always soaking in his water bowl and i dont know if i should be worried or not, he has had a little mark like it for his whole life (6 months) but it just grew today. He is a baby mojave desert tortoise. i live in southern nevada (las vegas) and im really scared! his shell seems to be softish but it is all around his shell, even the healthy part. What sould i do? Picture


----------



## sibi (Feb 15, 2013)

Man, I don't know what to tell you. I don't have a desert tortoise, but i can tell you that you may be worrying about nothing. Take a q-tip and put some mineral oil on the tip. Rub the tip on the line gently. See if any coloring comes off. If nothing shows on the tip, what you may be seeing is just some growth lines coming in. I admit that it's kind of unusual to see only some growth lines in some areas and not in others. What uvb lighting are you using when she's inside her enclosure? Is every other thing normal with her?


----------



## Mojaverocco (Feb 15, 2013)

sibi said:


> Man, I don't know what to tell you. I don't have a desert tortoise, but i can tell you that you may be worrying about nothing. Take a q-tip and put some mineral oil on the tip. Rub the tip on the line gently. See if any coloring comes off. If nothing shows on the tip, what you may be seeing is just some growth lines coming in. I admit that it's kind of unusual to see only some growth lines in some areas and not in others. What uvb lighting are you using when she's inside her enclosure? Is every other thing normal with her?



Idk what kind of UVB light it is but she has one. And yes everything else is normal! I'll try the mineral oil thing


----------



## Tom (Feb 15, 2013)

That looks like some wetness that hasn't fully dried yet. Is it still like that. The shell looks very light colored over all. Is that just the lighting in the pics? Are you using one of those coil type UV bulbs?


----------



## Mojaverocco (Feb 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> That looks like some wetness that hasn't fully dried yet. Is it still like that. The shell looks very light colored over all. Is that just the lighting in the pics? Are you using one of those coil type UV bulbs?



I think it's just the cheap webcam on my laptop lol his shell looks like other tortoises shells but people always tell me he has a unique shell color. And I don't know what a coil uv bulb is? Haha an yes his shell still is like that


----------



## sibi (Feb 15, 2013)

A coil bulb is a bulb that look like round tube or coil. Many people have used them to save on electricity. Only these are sold in petstores and provides UVb rays. The problem though, is that it can cause problems or even blindness in torts. Also, I don't trust the bulb to give the uvb rays that they need. If you have the coil bulb, get rid of it and get a mercury vapor bulb (MVB). I'm assuming that you tried the q-tip? And nothing? Maybe someone who may know what your baby has (other than growth lines) will chime in tomorrow.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Feb 16, 2013)

sibi said:


> A coil bulb is a bulb that look like round tube or coil. Many people have used them to save on electricity. Only these are sold in petstores and provides UVb rays. The problem though, is that it can cause problems or even blindness in torts. Also, I don't trust the bulb to give the uvb rays that they need. If you have the coil bulb, get rid of it and get a mercury vapor bulb (MVB). I'm assuming that you tried the q-tip? And nothing? Maybe someone who may know what your baby has (other than growth lines) will chime in tomorrow.



Nope i dont have a coil bulb i google imaged them


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2013)

Can you simply describe what you DO have, so we can stop guessing and get on with the discussion?

It would help if you would describe your whole set up and routine for us. What are your four temps? How much time does the baby spend outside? The shell does look off color, and if it is not wet in that darker area, you might have a problem. It sort of resembles the bruised appearance that some sulcata hatchlings get on their plastron shortly before they die, but the color on yours is much more irregular and in a different place.

Do you have a dog? Is it possible that some animal got to your baby when it was outside? That almost looks like bruising. I'm just guessing here.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 16, 2013)

Coming from another PetSmart employee, you really need to educate yourself as much as possible on your heating and lighting knowledge. And possible all your basic reptile information. I understand thats what you are partially doing here so kudos, but you reallllly need to know your stuff if your going to be educating customers on taking proper care of their pets. I would definitely spend as much free time as you have learning about all the pets your store carries and common animals people have that your store doesnt.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 16, 2013)

Can you please take a picture of your light bulb? Also, what are you using to provide heat?


----------



## Mojaverocco (Feb 17, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you please take a picture of your light bulb? Also, what are you using to provide heat?



He is just inside of his cage durring the morning so we dont ever use his light just incase if it rains, he lives outside and the sun is his heat. Im not at home now so i will post a picture of it tomorrow. Also they got smaller its just on the front of the page


----------



## Edna (Feb 17, 2013)

Tom said:


> That looks like some wetness that hasn't fully dried yet. Is it still like that. The shell looks very light colored over all. Is that just the lighting in the pics? Are you using one of those coil type UV bulbs?





sibi said:


> A coil bulb is a bulb that look like round tube or coil. Many people have used them to save on electricity. Only these are sold in petstores and provides UVb rays. The problem though, is that it can cause problems or even blindness in torts. Also, I don't trust the bulb to give the uvb rays that they need. If you have the coil bulb, get rid of it and get a mercury vapor bulb (MVB). I'm assuming that you tried the q-tip? And nothing? Maybe someone who may know what your baby has (other than growth lines) will chime in tomorrow.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you please take a picture of your light bulb? Also, what are you using to provide heat?



The OP's stated problem is that the shell has dark lines on it and is a little soft. He stated clearly that the tortoise is usually outside all day. He has said nothing about the tortoise having vision problems. How did you guys arrive at the conclusion that his lighting is the problem? Dark lines on the shell are unrelated to vision problems, and coil bulbs are not the great evil behind every tortoise health problem.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2013)

I never said anything about vision problems. I'm simply trying to get a picture of how this tortoise is kept and the info isn't coming. Outside in Vegas in winter? Its too cold for that. I'm trying to understand how this tortoise spends its days, what its exposed to, and what its routine is. What the tortoise has for UV is part of all this info. Soft shell, off color and some sort of blotchy discoloration doesn't lead you to wonder what this tortoise has for heat and UV?


----------



## Edna (Feb 17, 2013)

Soft shell, off color, and those weepy-looking scute junctures add up to a doomsday scenario in my mind, but only because I haven't experienced any of that with my own torts. I think a vet visit is in order for the little guy.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 17, 2013)

Help the other experts here Mojaverocco. You have asked a question about your tortoise's shell.
More detailed information about the enclosures, both inside and outside, is needed.

Your tortoise might be OK, or he may be very ill, but they can't help you w/o the information.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2013)

Edna said:


> Soft shell, off color, and those weepy-looking scute junctures add up to a doomsday scenario in my mind, but only because I haven't experienced any of that with my own torts. I think a vet visit is in order for the little guy.



I'm in agreement. I've never seen this before either, but nothing about it sounds good.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 17, 2013)

Is the dark smear mark sticky? If you wipe it with a damp cloth, does residue come off on the cloth? If so, what color is the residue. Is it brown, or brownish red? Is it yellow? Is it clear? Can you tell where the residue is coming from? From the pictures, it looks like its seeping through the growth plates between the scutes.

My first guess, without knowing anything about this situation except a few low resolution images, is a crushing accident. I am not a vet. This is a complete guess based solely on your picture, so please do not take offense. My suspicion is that this tortoise was stepped on, dropped from a good height, or had something heavy dropped on it. My suspicion is that internal pressure, caused by swelling and bruising, is causing an excretion of blood and /or other bodily fluid from the most porous part of the shell, which is the new growth areas between the scutes. Have you taken this animal to a vet? If not, I would strongly recommend doing so.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Feb 18, 2013)

Tom said:


> I'm in agreement. I've never seen this before either, but nothing about it sounds good.



It went away. I think it might be growth marks. Thank you for your concern though. Sorry it took so long for for me to respond. My Internet was down




mctlong said:


> Is the dark smear mark sticky? If you wipe it with a damp cloth, does residue come off on the cloth? If so, what color is the residue. Is it brown, or brownish red? Is it yellow? Is it clear? Can you tell where the residue is coming from? From the pictures, it looks like its seeping through the growth plates between the scutes.
> 
> My first guess, without knowing anything about this situation except a few low resolution images, is a crushing accident. I am not a vet. This is a complete guess based solely on your picture, so please do not take offense. My suspicion is that this tortoise was stepped on, dropped from a good height, or had something heavy dropped on it. My suspicion is that internal pressure, caused by swelling and bruising, is causing an excretion of blood and /or other bodily fluid from the most porous part of the shell, which is the new growth areas between the scutes. Have you taken this animal to a vet? If not, I would strongly recommend doing so.



It went away. He has never been dropped unless if he was before I got him which was about 2 1/2 weeks before but when I got him he didn't have them. I don't know if it was just wet or I don't really know. His shell is normal sized and sorry for the low resolution it was on a webcam because I wasn't taking the picture on my iPad. Thank you for your worrying though, it's appreciated. Sorry it took so long for for me to respond. My Internet was down




Tom said:


> Can you simply describe what you DO have, so we can stop guessing and get on with the discussion?
> 
> It would help if you would describe your whole set up and routine for us. What are your four temps? How much time does the baby spend outside? The shell does look off color, and if it is not wet in that darker area, you might have a problem. It sort of resembles the bruised appearance that some sulcata hatchlings get on their plastron shortly before they die, but the color on yours is much more irregular and in a different place.
> 
> Do you have a dog? Is it possible that some animal got to your baby when it was outside? That almost looks like bruising. I'm just guessing here.



He is fine it went away, I'm sorry that it took so long for a response my Internet was down. He is still eating fine and acting like a normal healthy tortoise. And it's not that col out here its actually 61 which is way warmer than it was before. This is his outside habitat 







lynnedit said:


> Help the other experts here Mojaverocco. You have asked a question about your tortoise's shell.
> More detailed information about the enclosures, both inside and outside, is needed.
> 
> Your tortoise might be OK, or he may be very ill, but they can't help you w/o the information.


I posted a picture of his habitat on another response. It went away and I have no clue what it was Sorry it took so long for for me to respond. My Internet was down


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 18, 2013)

61 is still too cool for him to be spending most of his time at that temperature. I would keep him inside and keep him warm.


Does his enclosure get a lot of sunlight? There isn't much sun in that shot. What does his indoor setup look like, what are his indoor temps, terrarium size, temps?


----------



## kathyth (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree.
I would bring him in during the winter months, or whenit was below 65.
He needs warmth.


----------



## sibi (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sorry, but the tort you're showing outside doesn't like the tort in your first post. Lines like that, especially if you say they're probably growth lines, don't go away overnight. But, if you say he's fine, there's nothing more we can say. I would have thought you'd want to know what those marks were just out of curiosity.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 18, 2013)

That is a nice little enclosure, though. I like the hide.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Feb 19, 2013)

sibi said:


> I'm sorry, but the tort you're showing outside doesn't like the tort in your first post. Lines like that, especially if you say they're probably growth lines, don't go away overnight. But, if you say he's fine, there's nothing more we can say. I would have thought you'd want to know what those marks were just out of curiosity.



The tortoise isn't even in that picture lol




theelectraco said:


> 61 is still too cool for him to be spending most of his time at that temperature. I would keep him inside and keep him warm.
> 
> 
> Does his enclosure get a lot of sunlight? There isn't much sun in that shot. What does his indoor setup look like, what are his indoor temps, terrarium size, temps?





His pen gets sunlight until about 1 pm and then it's like that. And his inside is 20 gallons with a hiding spot and a water dish ( for the picture don't mind the water bowl it's not filled up all the way just like 5 millimeters up below the nose line )


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 19, 2013)

A) your temps are too cold to be keeping your tortoise outside all day, so please get him inside and keep him warm.

B) you need to get that sand out of your tank ASAP, and ideally get him a bigger enclosure. 

We keep requesting detailed information or make suggestions and you haven't given us any detailed answers or let us know you are taking the information we give you and applying it to your tortoise. Even if the lines are gone, you should try to figure out what they were and why they appeared. If you want help you need to give us as much information as possible.


----------



## sibi (Feb 19, 2013)

Mojaverocco said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but the tort you're showing outside doesn't like the tort in your first post. Lines like that, especially if you say they're probably growth lines, don't go away overnight. But, if you say he's fine, there's nothing more we can say. I would have thought you'd want to know what those marks were just out of curiosity.
> ...


----------



## mctlong (Feb 19, 2013)

Glad to hear the lines were nothing serious. Thanks for the update!


----------

